# Paquete binary de glibc-2.15-r2 [solved]

## i92guboj

Buenas. 

Estoy haciendo experimentos con el nuevo api x32 y necesito revertir mi ordenador personal a multilib. A tal efecto, agradecería que algún alma bondadosa con una instalación amd64 perfil multilib y que tenga instalado glibc-2.15-r2 me hiciese un paquete binario de glibc-2.15-r2 y lo subiese a algún lugar desde el que yo pueda descargarlo. En tinderbox solo está la .13, y tod@s sabemos que instalar una versión antigua de glibc en un sistema que ya está andando no es una buena idea, ¿no?   :Laughing: 

Gracias a todos  :Wink: 

pd. Tan solo hay que hacer "quickpkg glibc" y luego coger el tarball de /usr/portage/packages/sys-libs/Last edited by i92guboj on Wed May 23, 2012 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

ahi te lo subo a dropbox

----------

## pelelademadera

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39518037/glibc-2.15-r2.tbz2

----------

## i92guboj

Muchas gracias, descargando...  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

Si no es abusar mucho, podrías subirme también tu sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2?

Me da un error al intentar usar gcc, creo que no le gusta la versión que bajé de tinderbox.

----------

## pelelademadera

dame un ratito y te lo subo... tengo 256kb de subida, es una carreta

----------

## i92guboj

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> dame un ratito y te lo subo... tengo 256kb de subida, es una carreta

 

Gracias. No tengas prisa. Cuando puedas.  :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cganhtjnlgje2pm/8Lyspe_sSs ahí tienes glibc y gcc. Los archivos de texto contienen las USE con las que se han compilado, por si te sirve.

El binario de gcc se esta subiendo, en cuanto termine la subida aparecerá en la carpeta.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias mil a ambos. Creo que con esto ya tengo mi toolchail multilib andando de nuevo.

----------

## i92guboj

Podría alguno de vosotros subir también bzip2?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## agdg

Lo tienes en la carpeta de DropBox.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias de nuevo. Con esto ya si que sí.   :Laughing: 

----------

